# Can you guess what this is?



## EPG (Apr 12, 2008)

*What is this animal?*​
Badger1014.29%Fox4462.86%Martin1115.71%Other57.14%


----------



## EPG (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey everybody,

Can you guess what animal this is?

It was taken by my trail cam last night.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I give up. Not sure what it is. I was thinking maybe a Fisher. I wouldn't think it was a Wolverine but really can't tell the size of it from the photo.


----------



## EPG (Apr 12, 2008)

I thought it might be a Badger because I've seen them around in that area where the trail cam was, and there in a freshly dug "den" in the background of the picture that is hard to see. Would anything else make a "den" like that besides a Badger?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

It could very well be. The head and body look like it may be, but the tail looks a little large for a Badger. Of course the night time photo could be deceiving.


----------



## EPG (Apr 12, 2008)

Longshot, do you think possibly could be a fox hunkered down?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Looking at the photo it looks too stocky to be a fox. I enlarged the photo a little and at the neck that may be a shadow at the top making it look stocky. It's just too hard for me to tell by the photo.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Would it be a fisher?


----------



## EPG (Apr 12, 2008)

I didn't think Fishers were ever up here. I could be wrong though.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Where you at? I have seen some animals in place I would have never thought they would be there.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

yupp, i was about 95% sure that was a badger, and since you have seen one in the area, i'd say it's likely we found the culprit. I just blew up the pic and although it's kinda slim, the color scheme matches really well to a badger (white under belly and head).


----------



## EPG (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm in Northern Michigan, Rogers City to be specific, but I'm betting that it's a badger too.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www-personal.umich.edu/~adamadam ... Source.jpg

See? We are clearly lookin at a badger!!

:lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I glad all that college your paying for really helped in identify animals. :beer:


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Fox!


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> I am not giving any *sensitivity *to you, but like other people have said you won't get it, but I do think that it is a kind of weird law. But its there for a reason.


sympath is the word we are looking for here, sympathy

Looks like your getting ripped off at the Community College

:beer:

not trying to start a bait pile here, but couldn't resist it


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Hamm said:


> Fox!


I agree with this answer too, I thought it was too short for a fox, but the tail seems too long for a badger, and fox have that dark spot on the tip of the tail....

man, I am bored tonight, i've posted like 10 times on here already


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

whitehorse said:


> Hamm said:
> 
> 
> > Fox!
> ...


So do some fishers. :lol:


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Longshot said:


> whitehorse said:
> 
> 
> > Hamm said:
> ...


After doing some credible research (google immages) I didn't see any with a dark tip tail. I have never seen a fisher, but my class had a mount of one, but i finished that class thursday. Plus, there is the issue of extremly light color beneath the body, fishers are darker (again google) hahaha

I have a paper to write tonight, which is the only thing keeping me in college this week, but between fox network cartoons and nodak ID'ing 101, i'm far from done


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

whitehorse said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not giving any *sensitivity *to you, but like other people have said you won't get it, but I do think that it is a kind of weird law. But its there for a reason.
> ...


You must be bored to look for that. I know that g/o must have been bored one day too because he quoted me on something I said along time ago and he didn't even take part in the discussion. I am bored here too, have two paper tomorrow and I keep checking nodak.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I am bored, but I just read it earlier today and laughed so hard that I couldn't forget where it was :lol:

I need ta get outta fargo so I can start havin fun again


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That white area on the head must be the eyes glowing from the flash right? The tail is way to big in relation to the body to be a badger. The vegetation may be hiding the legs making it look more stocky. I'm guessing gray fox.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> That white area on the head must be the eyes glowing from the flash right? The tail is way to big in relation to the body to be a badger. The vegetation may be hiding the legs making it look more stocky. I'm guessing gray fox.


I just googled the grey fox, and I now change my answer to that as well.

i'm like my g/f tonight, changing my mind all the time :eyeroll: I need some sleep


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Badger? You guys on crack? Look at the tail!

My guess is a Fox. Post a picture of a deer on the same camera, it would make it easy to compare sizes.


----------



## speedimager (Nov 2, 2006)

Gray Fox!!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'd have to say fox also.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

It took me abou 2 seconds to figure out it was a grey fox.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

EPG said:


> Longshot, do you think possibly could be a fox hunkered down?


that was my first guess but then i got to looking at it alil better... looks to "fat" around the corners to be a fox though...


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

whitehorse said:


> http://www-personal.umich.edu/~adamadam/rasterbations/Badger%20Source.jpg
> 
> See? We are clearly lookin at a badger!!
> 
> :lol:


\

thats funny. because i thought you had the pic of where you blew the original photo up...


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)




----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

You will find a Badger in picture above.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

that is without a doubt a fox in the 1st pick no questions asked i can see the badger in the second pic notice how its so close to the ground? badgers have very little ground clearence and have a wide foot base


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

that definately looks like a fox.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

GRAY FOX


----------



## outdoot-passion (Jan 8, 2009)

Gray Fox


----------



## troy vinson (Oct 6, 2007)

gray fox!!!


----------

